# Bombardier (Johnson) J30MLSRC *name that missing part



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Aloha all! 
Hope this finds everyone safe and sane....









Just won this outboard at government auction for dirt cheap, but covid had it listed without an opportunity for inspection. In the photos available, it seems that there is a missing part in between two fuel hoses..... I know one of you will know right away whats missing! I just wanna have some ammo in my pocket when and if the repair requires me to see an outboard mechanic.

As always, Mahalo and thank you in advance


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’m guessing fuel pump.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Could be as simple as an inline fuel filter? Not familiar with this motor so this is just a guess. Good luck in getting it running.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Viking1 said:


> Could be as simple as an inline fuel filter? Not familiar with this motor so this is just a guess. Good luck in getting it running.
> 
> View attachment 155902
> 
> View attachment 155903


Filter! I scoured the net and couldn’t find a pic like the one you show... thanks so much. Correct me if I’m wrong, but in another angle of the motor I bought, the fuel pump is to the left of the musing part... thank you so much to all my great friends in this forum. Living in Hawaii there is not much as far as knowledge base for small boats, and you all have been a lifesaver for me and my project skiff the last two years. Mahalo!!


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> I’m guessing fuel pump.


Mahalo brother... I think we figured it out by piecing together snapshots from the web and parts diagrams.... just a simple fuel filter.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

And you can get one for say a lawnmower and not need the exact part. Might help since your not on the main land.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> And you can get one for say a lawnmower and not need the exact part. Might help since your not on the main land.


🤙🏼🤙🏼 I did just that!... bought a 2cycle K&N strainer/filter. Installing today. Mahalo!


----------

